# A3 Rear Fog



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2002)

Wanted to let everyone one know there is no wiring necessary or rear tailgate light changes in order to make the rear fog light functional.
I have 8 more switches do in later this next week with auto, front and rear fog and coming and leaving home switches. 
You must code your 09 cent. elect. mod in 2 area to enable the rear fog.
Please email me or post you long code so I can let you know which sections should be changed. Posting up one code for all the cars will not work because as each car is coded differently for different options. You must change 2 different byte groups to enable rear fog.

On 09 Cent. Elect.
Counting from Byte 0 with on A3 is E1
3rd Byte over my code (80) Stock.. this must be changed to (82) to enable the drivers side inner tailgate light.
4th Byte over on my code (C0) Stock.. this must be changed to (80) the is to enable the rear foglight function.
Hopes this helps some of you.











_Modified by [email protected] at 3:48 PM 9-8-2005_


----------



## GTI_CH (Aug 24, 2001)

so coding and a new switch?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (CedricSwitzerland)*

Yes coding and a new switch will give you rear fog or fogs if you code it for both lights


----------



## volxlov (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Where do you get the switch and how much is it? So the bulb is installed already too?


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: A3 Rear Fog ([email protected])*

So, if you have the switch installed, is this something a dealer could change?
It's very strange that they would install a bulb in the housing and not enable the functionality... Especially when other Audi models have rear fogs. What would be the point of disabling the rear fog with the car's programming?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: A3 Rear Fog (agarc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agarc* »_So, if you have the switch installed, is this something a dealer could change?

Yep, and everybody else with a A3 capable VAG-COM too.

_Quote, originally posted by *agarc* »_What would be the point of disabling the rear fog with the car's programming?









It's cheaper to produce only one part and to have only one part in stock.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: A3 Rear Fog (Theresias)*

so we need the new switch and recode the car to work?
how much are the switches? I want one


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: A3 Rear Fog (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_how much are the switches?

~50 EUR here in germany.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: A3 Rear Fog (VR6 NRG)*

A: Yes, a switch and coding will = a working rear fog. that is all you need to do. 
However, there is not a seperate fog light in the assembly. It will only make one of your parking lamps appear brighter. WAY brighter.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: A3 Rear Fog (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_A: Yes, a switch and coding will = a working rear fog. that is all you need to do. 
However, there is not a seperate fog light in the assembly. It will only make one of your parking lamps appear brighter. WAY brighter.

thats fine, , i did the euro switch and wired the rear fog light in my 20thAE.
Are we talking under $80 for the light switch? MKIV switch was bought for $40. and we dont have enough bad weather here in AZ to justify over $80 for a switch.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: A3 Rear Fog (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_Are we talking under $80 for the light switch? MKIV switch was bought for $40. and we dont have enough bad weather here in AZ to justify over $80 for a switch.








You have a point. Audi OEM parts though...expect to pay.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: A3 Rear Fog (RyanA3)*

Complete and accurate information: http://oooo-a3.blogspot.com/2005/11/rear-fog-lights.html



_Modified by OOOO-A3 at 12:13 PM 12-3-2006_


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: A3 Rear Fog (RX-8)*

Dan, we need to talk Tolly's getting a new toy


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2002)

Also if you guys want at the same time you are in there you can re code the car so that the high beams do not shut off the fog lights.
I have the coding for that as well.. Just email me your coding from Elect. Mod. (09). I could post mine up but its not fixed because it all is determined on which options your car has and what is enabled already


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The switches are $75.00 for switch with front and rear fog light, side lights coming and leaving home option and automatic function.
If you have any other questions please email or phone the shop at 1.877.581.8204 
or email me at [email protected]



_Modified by [email protected] at 3:22 PM 9-16-2005_


----------



## volxlov (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Dan, Just to let you know the link in your sig doesnt work. Tried to IM ya but your instant message is disabled. http://www.hillsideimports.com/


----------



## egecko (Mar 27, 1999)

*Re: (volxlov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volxlov* »_Dan, Just to let you know the link in your sig doesnt work. Tried to IM ya but your instant message is disabled. http://www.hillsideimports.com/








It works for me.... It's been the same link for years.....







I'll be stopping by tomorrow to see if my parts are in..


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: A3 Rear Fog (Theresias)*

It's just weird that the A3 would come with the rear fog already setup but disabled...When other models have them enabled.
It's good news though... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: A3 Rear Fog (agarc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agarc* »_It's just weird that the A3 would come with the rear fog already setup but disabled...When other models have them enabled.


I have read about this topic a while back on audiworld. It's legit. Maybe there are other Easter Eggs that we will find and later activate! 





















_Modified by RyanA3 at 10:10 AM 9/7/2005_


----------



## PaddleShiftr (May 1, 2002)

*Re: A3 Rear Fog (RyanA3)*

Any chance the passenger side tail light is set up with this too?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: A3 Rear Fog (RyanA3)*

Yes you can code it for left side or right side or both sides for the lights. You can also mess with light % outputs to the bulb in the coding section. Another thing that is strange my rear fog light is in the inner section of the light the part that is on the tailgate itself.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: A3 Rear Fog ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Another thing that is strange my rear fog light is in the inner section of the light the part that is on the tailgate itself.

You mean just like the 1988 90q and other Audis of that time?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: A3 Rear Fog (GTINC)*

Correct


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: A3 Rear Fog ([email protected])*

If yours is in the inner section on the hatch (which is where I understood the fog to be), what is that picture above? Is their coding wrong or something? Did they simply increase the light intensity of the running light instead of actually activating the fog?
Weird...
It's nice to know that you can do a lot of mods with simple switches and VAG-COM codes... Much easier than running the wiring for the rear fog in my Jetta!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2002)

Posted up a pic of the switch for those of you interested in what it looks like.


----------



## PaddleShiftr (May 1, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hawt!


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Dan, can you do a quick writeup of the switch replacement, maybe with some photos? I think thats the only other thing this thread needs to be put into the DIY FAQ.
Thanx







*sparx*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (limesparks)*

I could do a write up but there really isn't anything to write about. The switch replacement us done just like Mk IV Golf,Jetta, Beetle you just push in and turn to the right and pull the switch out. Unplug all the connectors and plug in the new switch.
All the rest of the install is done with long coding.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Posted up a pic of the switch for those of you interested in what it looks like.

I am interested in the photo. Sign me up. Isn't it similiar to the one posted above?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

I don't understand what you are asking. The picture that I posted at the top is the what the switch looks like. It should look just like the one in your car except the one in your car does not have the rear fog function, which is on the left side just below the front fog function.


----------



## PaddleShiftr (May 1, 2002)

*Re: A3 Rear Fog ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








_Modified by [email protected] at 3:48 PM 9-8-2005_

So this whole unit comes right out? What's the little button in the lower right corner of the switch?


----------



## amartinez (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: A3 Rear Fog (PaddleShiftr)*

I feel like a morron asking this, but this is my first Audi so I'm not familiar with some of the functions you mention here.








What are the coming and leaving home options? 
How does the Auto work? 
If I get the switch, will I be able to activate all this options? or is it just for the rear fog? 
I don't have front fog lights, do you know if the car comes prewired? if it is, I could just order the lights and install myself. I apologize for asking that many questions, but I may be interested in getting the switch.
Thanks.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: A3 Rear Fog (PaddleShiftr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaddleShiftr* »_
So this whole unit comes right out? What's the little button in the lower right corner of the switch?

that switch is for the light timer (after you turn off the car, the lights will stay lit for a minute or so). You don't have this on yours, paddleshiftr?







sparx


----------



## Patronus (Nov 14, 2003)

Is this a Premium/Convience Pkg feature (only)?


----------



## PaddleShiftr (May 1, 2002)

*Re: A3 Rear Fog (limesparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limesparks* »_
that switch is for the light timer (after you turn off the car, the lights will stay lit for a minute or so). You don't have this on yours, paddleshiftr?







sparx

nope...








can i still get it though??


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: A3 Rear Fog (PaddleShiftr)*

Im not sure you would have to try but I am afraid that you need other features to make it work


----------



## 27spots (Sep 14, 2005)

Kudos to you Dan for the wealth of knowledge. 
I can't wait til I get my A3!


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I could do a write up but there really isn't anything to write about. The switch replacement us done just like Mk IV Golf,Jetta, Beetle you just push in and turn to the right and pull the switch out. Unplug all the connectors and plug in the new switch.
All the rest of the install is done with long coding. 


I posted to the FAQ, i guess people can contact you or another long coding expert for help.
Thanx!







*sparx*


----------



## waggin (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Coding questions..*

If I go for an A3, this will be my first CAN bus system where most hacks are done by bit-flipping. The big question is where does one find what bits do what? The best A3 listing I've found is here: http://en.openobd.org/audi/a3_8p.htm
but a log of the labels are somewhat cryptic, such as:
Coming-Home?
Cold diagnosis XXX active?
Teardrop Wiping active ?
Is there a master list of all controller tweaks and what they do?
Also, long-coding: Does this mean you have to write all 20 bytes in one shot? If so, I hope I can display the word, copy it into an editor, change the hex digits as needed, then paste it all back into vag-com. At least this way, I won end up accidentally changing anyting via keyboard fumbles.

BTW: This forum definitely beats Audiworld for tech info. Over there, they seem to be concerned primarily with cosmetic mods..


_Modified by waggin at 6:28 PM 12/28/2005_


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Coding questions.. (waggin)*

Complete and accurate information: http://oooo-a3.blogspot.com/2005/11/rear-fog-lights.html




_Modified by OOOO-A3 at 12:13 PM 12-3-2006_


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re:*

I installed my new light switch, everything seems to work fine. but i have these two fault codes after re-scanning. Any Ideas?
01800 - Light Switch (E1)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 
02195 - Dimmer Switch Instrument Panel & Switch Lighting (E20)
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Re: (OCaudi)*

Assuming you have the correct switch, and not one incompatible with the features on your car... you turned the ignition switch on while the light switch was unplugged. It didn't see the switch present, so it threw codes. Clear the codes and you'll be fine.


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow. Thanks. your right, I did turn the ignition while the switch was unplugged.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: A3 Rear Fog (amartinez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amartinez* »_I feel like a morron asking this, but this is my first Audi so I'm not familiar with some of the functions you mention here.








*What are the coming and leaving home options? 
How does the Auto work? 
If I get the switch, will I be able to activate all this options*? or is it just for the rear fog?....
Thanks.


I am also interested in this switch. Although I gotta find someone who has VAG-Com (or how i wish i can get the program and cables for my laptop but seem pricey) so as to reprogramm the fogs. 
I am curious about recoding also to activate the coming home/auto feature. my 07 A3 has Premium pkg..but no auto light switch.
**oops nevermind- another post shown that the addition of
the auto/home feature cannot be added if car not originally equipped- not just by coding alone..oh well**

thanks


_Modified by tiptronic at 10:06 AM 11/5/2007_


----------



## jp-sr71 (Dec 1, 2010)

Resurrecting an old thread...

Just in case you have a 2004 UK Spec 8P, you'll find that your right rear light cluster and your left rear light cluster differ slightly. I should have looked before I started the attempt!

:laugh:

The right rear light cluster houses the rear fog light and the left rear light cluster houses the reversing light.

If you try to recode the controller it will quite happily accept the new coding but it'll make bu**er all difference to the lights. In fact, it'll throw two faults, which will be self evident!

Oh well....


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> The switches are $75.00 for switch with front and rear fog light, side lights coming and leaving home option and automatic function.
> If you have any other questions please email or phone the shop at 1.877.581.8204
> or email me at [email protected]
> 
> ...


Hey Dan (if you guys are still around...)

Do you guys have the Euro headlamp switch (front and rear fog light indicators) but w/out Auto feature switch? I have the Euro TT switch (with front /rear, auto/drl, etc) but my premium A3 did not come w/ auto lights nor DRLs.. However the switch works just fine, but would really like to be able to omit the -auto- ligh feature (all lights turns on if i flick the switch to the 'auto' feature, which i dont like..i prefer using proper sequence of parking lamps, then main lamps...).


----------

